# ""   -

## Dark Elf

, ,   .
 ....    
 "".  "   " 
:  : 12:55 : 15/05/03 
 ,    ,         
  ,        
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 13:50 : 15/05/03 
    - ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 13:52 : 15/05/03 
  -  , .  ,   
  .(      ? 
-) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 13:57 : 15/05/03 
     ? ", ,    
... ,       ?!" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 14:01 : 15/05/03 
     ,  ...... 
"    " 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:06 : 15/05/03 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 14:07 : 15/05/03 
    .    
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 14:08 : 15/05/03 
      .    . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:   : 14:11 : 15/05/03 
   ,    ?   ? 
       .     
- . 
      ,   . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:14 : 15/05/03 
.   ,    -  , 
   ..       
.    ,    ,   
- . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:25 : 15/05/03 
  . ,  ,  ,  , 
  ,    . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Anonymous : 14:29 : 15/05/03 
    .     . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:34 : 15/05/03 
!     ?   ?  
? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:   : 14:50 : 15/05/03 
!     ?... 
   ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:50 : 15/05/03 
   . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:22 : 15/05/03 
   . ) 
     . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Katiko : 15:27 : 15/05/03 
   - -? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 15:28 : 15/05/03 
   ?!?! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 15:30 : 15/05/03 
, ,   "",         
   .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Dorofeich E34 : 15:31 : 15/05/03 
.   .     . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 15:31 : 15/05/03 
   -   ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:32 : 15/05/03 
,  . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Dorofeich E34 : 15:32 : 15/05/03 
  ? ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:36 : 15/05/03 
 !     ...! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:38 : 15/05/03 
 - . 
    ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 15:47 : 15/05/03 
     ,     .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Anonymous : 15:52 : 15/05/03 
,   ...... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:57 : 15/05/03 
,  ! 
,     -  ,  .  
,   .   !   . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Vlery : 19:09 : 15/05/03 
,    -   . 
   ,    ,   
... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: - : 19:44 : 15/05/03 
 ,        ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 21:15 : 15/05/03 
 !!!! (   !),, 
 ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Rum and Raisin : 22:02 : 15/05/03 
     ,   ... 
,  ?!...! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 22:17 : 15/05/03 
 ,    ., ..., 
,-    .    
 -    . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 22:21 : 15/05/03 
 ?... ..  ..  ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 22:34 : 15/05/03 
-,  ***  **...... 

(-  -) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 22:35 : 15/05/03 
 :   ,-  -    
  .    ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: AnnaZArt : 23:44 : 15/05/03 
,   ,   -! ,   ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 00:00 : 16/05/03 
 , ""-   ""? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:   : 01:17 : 16/05/03 
!   ,    - . 
   ,    , .  
   ? 
  ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 01:21 : 16/05/03 
    :  !    . , 
     . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 11:32 : 16/05/03 
      .   ,  
      11       
 ,     (  
 )         

( ),      .    
!!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Anonymous : 11:40 : 16/05/03 
 ....  ... ,        
    ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 11:43 : 16/05/03 
   ,    ,   

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 11:48 : 16/05/03 
, ,  5 .    ...    ,    

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 11:52 : 16/05/03 
        ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Lux : 11:53 : 16/05/03 
.... !!!    .... 
  ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 11:56 : 16/05/03 
.....,  !!!5     
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: MooN : 11:57 : 16/05/03 
!       , ,  

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:   : 12:13 : 16/05/03 
 -   ,     ?   
  .... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 12:24 : 16/05/03 
!     ?! 
     ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 12:38 : 16/05/03 
  -      .  
.. , .     
.. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Freken Bok : 12:39 : 16/05/03 
    -  
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 12:40 : 16/05/03 
  -  -! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 12:42 : 16/05/03 
 ,     -?! 
  ,        
. 
     , !   
  -  ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 12:45 : 16/05/03 
..        - 
      .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Freken Bok : 13:07 : 16/05/03 
,      ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: AG () : 13:36 : 16/05/03 
     -       
 -;=___)))      -    
 (  )  ;_))) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 13:49 : 16/05/03 
   > > 

  * (  ) 


  ? ,  ... 


  -! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:45 : 16/05/03 
   ,     ,     
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:49 : 16/05/03 
      ...   ...  ( 
?) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:51 : 16/05/03 
      ,     
BOSH  ,   ,     
   ,      , 
        ,  
  !!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:54 : 16/05/03 
"-  ,    ?-   . 
-,   ,-  . 
-    !" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:54 : 16/05/03 
,    ,      
   -     ,  
 ,       
,          ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:55 : 16/05/03 
  , .       . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:14 : 16/05/03 
  ,    ,      

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:33 : 16/05/03 
         ,    
 " ",          
     ,      

(     )          
 ,     
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: laisa : 15:33 : 16/05/03 
", ,    ? , ,      
" (). , , ,       

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 15:53 : 16/05/03 
? ?   ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Dorofeich E34 : 16:10 : 16/05/03 
  ,       
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: off : 16:24 : 16/05/03 
 ..   *))) 
    -  .    ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: laisa 
: 17:15 : 16/05/03 
  !       - 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: off : 17:18 : 16/05/03 
   .  - 16 ,  - 21- )) 
 .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: AnnaZArt : 19:30 : 16/05/03 
  - ,    . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: AnnaZArt : 19:33 : 16/05/03 
,  ! 
    ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: AnnaZArt : 19:39 : 16/05/03 
,     ,    .   - . ! 
  ... 
      .   ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: - : 20:41 : 16/05/03 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 23:22 : 16/05/03 
"       9        
   ". , ! ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: A : 02:59 : 18/05/03 
    . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: A : 03:00 : 18/05/03 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 09:14 : 19/05/03 
  ,      ,      

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 09:20 : 19/05/03 
!      .   
"",     "" ,  
        . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 09:50 : 19/05/03 
" -  " -  ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 10:03 : 19/05/03 
  -   .. 
  ,  . 
 ,  ! 
........ 
-   ,   ,   
,           
   . 
- : 







-        
-        
-  : 
-      
-     . 
........... 
! 
...........   
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 10:23 : 19/05/03 
 ,   . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 10:47 : 19/05/03 
  ?   ???? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 10:51 : 19/05/03 
         -   . 
       . ,  , 
   ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 11:01 : 19/05/03 
   .      
    - .     

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 13:15 : 19/05/03 
, ,    ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 15:10 : 19/05/03 

.. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 13:52 : 20/05/03 
 ! (  " -)    
""...) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Ranger : 14:00 : 20/05/03 
..  "Bosh"  .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:13 : 20/05/03 
  ,      
,         
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 14:46 : 20/05/03 
      ,  !  !!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  () : 15:15 : 20/05/03 
   ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Maniac : 17:28 : 20/05/03 
      ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Azazel : 19:06 : 20/05/03 
-,   -  ,      
 , 
-,       
  (    ),   
  ,      
   . ,      , 
         , 
   . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 19:19 : 20/05/03 
      ..    
     .    
   .. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: tussy : 20:41 : 20/05/03 
  ...... !!!!! 
, !      ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: Fros- : 12:04 : 21/05/03 
    . 
     . 
 -    ? 
       -   .  
. 
      . 
  ,      ,   
  .  ,     . 
()         , 
 . 
          ,  
 -   . 
 ,     . 
    .  ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
:  : 12:10 : 21/05/03 
!        !   - 
     ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: A : 14:32 : 21/05/03 
         ... 
,    ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: GreyBear 
: 17:05 : 21/05/03 
 -     -   !   ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Oburi

[color=black][font=Arial][size=3][font=Arial][size=3]    -[/size][/font] 
[/size][/font][/color][color=black][font=Arial][size=3]         :hysteric: [/size][/font][/color]
[size=3][color=black][font=Arial]  -  [/font][/color][font=Arial] [/font][/size] 
[font=Arial][size=3]    :banm: [/size][/font]

----------


## Dark Elf

.

----------


## Sviata

.............   ,  .........     ........:huray:

----------


## Def

> .............   ,  .........     ........:huray:

  :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))

----------

,  : 
   - "" -   " ... ,  - "; 
-"" -   " ... ,  - ". 
   ,        ,     "...".

----------


## Shake26

-,

----------

